# Pocaty Paddle



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Managed to get a few hours away from the job today and went on a paddle up the Pocaty River. Wanted to test the fishfinder and scout out a few areas there. Marked a few fish but never made a serious attempt other than a few casts with a beetle spin so caught nothing (does it count as a skunk?). Water temp was 47 and the turtles are out and sunning so it won't be long before the fishing picks up there also. Sure is a pretty area.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Rick, do you ever have any problems with snakes in that area. I had to clean the ditch on the other side of blackwater rd. behind Margret dr. a couple years ago and came across several snakes.
I have not been fresh water fishing in several years but I may be willing to go in a couple of weeks but I think I would launch somewhere by Blackwater trading post.

Robert


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Skunk!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Robert. Haven't seen many snakes there but they are around. I have lots of them in my yard on Pocaty creek. They are never a problem with me because I've handled them since I was a small boy and used to raise them in the house (Moms let you do that but not wives) If you leave them alone, they will just move on, too nice an area to let them stop you.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You're right, Rick. Very pretty area. Another great place is Indian Creek just before you get to Northwest River Park. Cypress swamp, spanish moss hanging from the trees, turtles sunning on the logs. Stripers and perch. But it would take a better man than me to go there in a kayak after the first week of April until the end of October. I used to catch snakes when I was a kid, but I wouldn't want to meet a water moccasin swimming towards my yak. Hey, everyone has to be afraid of something. If you go into Blackwater Trading Post look at the collection of rattlesnake rattles they have on the wall. If you do fish there, please give us some fishing reports and let us know if the snakes are a problem or not. Thanks.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

When you get ready for a little drive and paddle. Try Blackwater river above Franklin. Fallen trees can be rough on props and lower units, so you'll find few power boats if any. And, I always found the fish eager to bite. Had best time during periods of low to no rain fall. Wildlife galore a really nice trip.


----------

